# Is this an elm tree



## Charman03 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## phillippash (Apr 22, 2017)

No. Looks like walnut.


----------



## orion024 (Apr 18, 2013)

The trees in front are not elms, but I think there's a couple blooming in the background.


----------

